# CTRL+ALT+DEL for Shutdown not Reboot



## FestusHagen (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all,

FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE (8.2-STABLE, And various other versions)

I have edited the Ctrl+Alt+Del keymap to *halt* the system vs. reboot.
(About any key combo would make me happy)

However it does not work.

What I've done:
[cmd=]kdbcontrol -d > /etc/zathras.us.iso.kbd[/cmd]
Edited the correct scan code (083) from '*boot*' to '*halt*' in /etc/zathras.us.iso.kbd.

Added the following to rc.conf:

```
keymap="/etc/zathras.us.iso.kbd"
```
Then loaded it:
[cmd=]kbdcontrol -l /etc/zathras.us.iso.kbd[/cmd]
Then checked to see if it loaded:
[cmd=]kbdcontrol -d[/cmd]
Shows the modified keymap.

Hit CTRL+ALT+DEL and it REBOOTED!

After logging back in I did:
[cmd=]kbdcontrol -d[/cmd]
And it showed the modified keymap ...

However, It still reboots!

Why do I want this, I do NOT run monitors on batteries, when the power goes out I need to cleanly shutdown blindly. Systems are in secure vaults, no worries about intruders!

Thanks

-Enjoy
fh : )_~


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2011)

FestusHagen said:
			
		

> when the power goes out I need to cleanly shutdown blindly.


Press the power button and the system will cleanly shutdown.


----------



## FestusHagen (Oct 24, 2011)

FestusHagen said:
			
		

> *Systems are in secure vaults*, no worries about intruders!





			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Press the power button and the system will cleanly shutdown.



Note my highlight in red above ... However you have given me an idea, A keyboard with the "Power, Sleep, Wake Up" keys (a 107 key) and I just happen to have a few hundred of them laying about!

However, I cannot walk away from the failure and need to resolve for satisfaction!

Any suggestions as to why the keymap change does not work!

-Enjoy
fh : )_~


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2011)

As far as I know you can only disable it, not change it. There's a kernel option to disable ctrl-alt-del completely.


```
options         SC_DISABLE_REBOOT       # disable reboot key sequence
```


----------



## FestusHagen (Oct 24, 2011)

Quote (with minor formatting) from: kbdmap(5)

```
The action of the key under each modifier can be:
[INDENT]boot = Reboot the machine.
halt = Halt the machine.
pdwn = Halt the machine and attempt to power it down.[/INDENT]
```
States that it can be done, however '*halt*' and '*pdwn*' still reboot, not halt as stated.

The thought of using the '*Power Button*' on a keyboard does not work, it's not mapped and even if it was mapped (or mappable) if the '*halt*' or '*pdwn*' action modifiers do not work as the man pages state, it's pointless.

-Enjoy
fh : )_~


----------



## FestusHagen (Oct 24, 2011)

Now SirDice, You know there is a easier method then:

```
options         SC_DISABLE_REBOOT       # disable reboot key sequence
```

I've read the post! 

For others, check out: sysctl(8)
And:

```
sysctl -a | grep kbd_reboot
```

 0 = disable
 1 = enable

However, if you are recompiling, you might as well do it in the kernel!

-Enjoy
fh : )_~


----------

